
How should a startup outsource software development - sophiamstg
https://www.startupguys.net/startups-guide-to-software-development-outsourcing/
======
wheresvic1
> For first time entrepreneurs, who do not want to risk the product
> development, or those on strict time constraint, outsourcing is a quick and
> easy solution. Outsourced product development can be highly successful
> provided all parties are clear on goals and being tightly managed.

Pretty much all non-technical first-time entrepreneurs that I have met are on
strict time constraints and unclear on goals.

In my experience, startups which outsource generally result in really poor
quality software due to the lack of an agile feedback loop.

